# Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)



## Performance-Gaming (1. Juni 2015)

*Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*

Hallo, PCGHer ich habe ja das Original von  Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Sp1 und habe keinerlei Hinweisbar erhalten und in Windows Update ist das besagte Hinweisupdate KB 3035583 nicht vorhanden..
Nach Updates suchen bringt es mir nicht und bei  den Installierten ist es nicht dabei :/

Geht um das hier was eigentlich alle nutzer von Win 7 und Win 8 treffen sollte.. Damit kann mann das Update reservieren und die 3GB werden im Hintergrund runtergeladen und am 29 Installiert..  Windows 7/8: Auf Desktops erscheint Windows-10-Alarm - Windows Update - Windows 10 - PC-WELT


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

c:Windows/System32/GWX/GWX.exe ausführen. Jetzt sollte unten rechts in der Taskleiste das Windowssymbol erscheinen mit deren Hilfe man Vorbereitungen treffen kann.


----------



## Arino (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

der Hinweis unten soll anscheinend nur erscheinen ,wenn der pc auch voll kompatibel ist.


----------



## Performance-Gaming (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Arino schrieb:


> der Hinweis unten soll anscheinend nur erscheinen ,wenn der pc auch voll kompatibel ist.



I5 4460 
MSi H97 Pc Mate
Originales win 7 was daran nicht kompatibel?


----------



## Performance-Gaming (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> c:Windows/System32/GWX/GWX.exe ausführen. Jetzt sollte unten rechts in der Taskleiste das Windowssymbol erscheinen mit deren Hilfe man Vorbereitungen treffen kann.



Naja hab die exe gefunden doch bei ausfügrung passiert null :/
Auch mit Admin rechten ect


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Performance-Gaming schrieb:


> I5 4460
> MSi H97 Pc Mate
> Originales win 7 was daran nicht kompatibel?



Na auf den ersten Blick fehlt Strom, ne Festplatte, ein Grafikadapter, Arbeitsspeicher und mindestens ein Eingabegerät, oder ? 

Zur Inkompatibilität reicht schon ein blöder Wlan-Stick oder sonstige Peripherie wie eventuell Joysticks, Lenkräder, Zeichen-Tablets usw...

Ernsthaft wie soll man dir denn helfen, mit denen von dir zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen?


----------



## Performance-Gaming (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na auf den ersten Blick fehlt Strom, ne Festplatte, ein Grafikadapter, Arbeitsspeicher und mindestens ein Eingabegerät, oder ?
> 
> Ernsthaft wie soll man dir denn helfen, mit denen von dir zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen?



Okay naja könntest auch auf mein Profil schauen hier mal mein Ganzes System:
Treiber alle aktuell...

Originales Win 7 Home Premium 64bit

Cpu: i5 4460

Mainboard: MSI H97 Pc Mate

Ram: 8GB Cruical ballistix Sports (2mal4)

Graka: Intel Grafik vom i5 

NT: Bequiet E10 500

HDD: Segeate Barracuda 500GB


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Hm, naja scheint wirklich nix aufregendes dran zu sein.

Hier such ich grad:  Windows 10 FAQ & Tips â€“ Microsoft

Allerdings hilft das nur bedingt weiter, vllt. erkennst du eine Ursache.   

Und du hast sonst auch keine "nostalgische" Peripherie oder sowas angeschlossen?


----------



## Performance-Gaming (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hm, naja scheint wirklich nix aufregendes dran zu sein.
> 
> Hier such ich grad:  Windows 10 FAQ & Tips â€“ Microsoft
> 
> ...



Nein nix :/
Übrigens netter Link  We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.


----------



## 2fast4uall (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Ich hab genau das selbe Problem....Win7 günstig gekauft, installiert, kein Windows10-App Symbol in der Taskleiste. Mein Geräte-Manager sagt, dass alles ok ist. Alle Treiber installiert, alles auf dem neusten Stand. Starte ich die GWX.exe manuell, passiert nix...


----------



## Performance-Gaming (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



2fast4uall schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das selbe Problem....Win7 günstig gekauft, installiert, kein Windows10-App Symbol in der Taskleiste. Mein Geräte-Manager sagt, dass alles ok ist. Alle Treiber installiert, alles auf dem neusten Stand. Starte ich die GWX.exe manuell, passiert nix...



Eben... naja hab win 7 ausm Mediamarkt also nicht anders wenn mansn teuer holt


----------



## pain474 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Das App-Symbol kam bei mir auch erst nach einem Tag. Warte einfach etwas ab.


----------



## Healrox (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Wah! Hab das auch grad gesehen! Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich machen soll! Hab mich mit Win 10 noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Hilfe!!! Machen oder erstmal lieber sein lassen?


----------



## pain474 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Lass erstmal sein. Du hast nach Release immer noch 1 Jahr Zeit zum upgraden.


----------



## Dennisth (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



2fast4uall schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das selbe Problem....Win7 günstig gekauft, installiert, kein Windows10-App Symbol in der Taskleiste. Mein Geräte-Manager sagt, dass alles ok ist. Alle Treiber installiert, alles auf dem neusten Stand. Starte ich die GWX.exe manuell, passiert nix...



Passiert halt, wenn man eine illegale Version hat. Nur weil der Key angenommen wird, heißt es nicht, dass er auch für ein Update berechtigt ist. Siehe Volumen-Keys usw. Microsoft fängt ja jetzt an die ganzen ungültigen Keys zu sperren. 

Lass mich raten, du hast deinen Key von ebay oder einem anderen 20-40 € Händler und du hast natürlich ein COA + Dell DVD oder?

Fake oder Fälschung: Das Experiment



Performance-Gaming schrieb:


> Eben... naja hab win 7 ausm Mediamarkt also nicht anders wenn mansn teuer holt



Dann meckert der wohl wegen irgendeiner Hardwarekomponente. Wird sich aber bis zum Release klären und zur Not musst du das Update halt "manuell" durchführen.


----------



## Performance-Gaming (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Dann meckert der wohl wegen irgendeiner Hardwarekomponente. Wird sich aber bis zum Release klären und zur Not musst du das Update halt "manuell" durchführen.



Naja was gibts da schon Groß zu meckern ist ja nix dran wie Shorty schon sagte ..


----------



## Aradisa (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Für alle bei denen das Win 10 Upgrade Icon nicht in der Taskleiste erscheint,hier noch ein Tipp.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-das-upgrade-symbol-aus-der-taskleiste-3.html

Post 27


----------



## Performance-Gaming (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Aradisa schrieb:


> Für alle bei denen das Win 10 Upgrade Icon nicht in der Taskleiste erscheint,hier noch ein Tipp.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-das-upgrade-symbol-aus-der-taskleiste-3.html
> 
> Post 27



Hat nur einen Haken würd nichtmal bei den installierten aufgeführt deswegen kann ichs auch nicht Deinstallieren und dann manuell machen ...

Edit: Ungültig siehe Nächsten Post!


----------



## Performance-Gaming (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Edit: Es hat geklappt soweit  
An die anderen Folgt dem Tipp von Aradisa  LG

Edit2: Bestätigungsmail von Windows angekommen


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Performance-Gaming schrieb:


> Edit2: Bestätigungsmail von Windows angekommen


Was für 'ne Bestätigungsmail? Etwa von dieser völlig schwach*** Reservierungs-Funktion? Warum soll man sich ein paar Download-Bits und Bytes _reservieren_? Werden diese knapp, ein paar Tage nach Release?


----------



## 2fast4uall (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Passiert halt, wenn man eine illegale Version hat. Nur weil der Key angenommen wird, heißt es nicht, dass er auch für ein Update berechtigt ist. Siehe Volumen-Keys usw. Microsoft fängt ja jetzt an die ganzen ungültigen Keys zu sperren.
> Lass mich raten, du hast deinen Key von ebay oder einem anderen 20-40 € Händler und du hast natürlich ein COA + Dell DVD oder?



Ich habe keine DVD, sondern nur einen Key. Diesen bei Microsoft TELEFONISCH aktiviert und das nicht mit einer Computerstimme, sondern mit realen Personen, die mir bestätigt haben, dass der Key in Ordnung ist.
Mittlerweile habe ich das Symbol und bereits das Update reserviert.

Trotzdem danke für die unqualifizierte Anschuldigung!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Jemanden zu beschuldigen fällt eben einfacher...


----------



## Performance-Gaming (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583*

Jetzt nochmal alles Kompakter: Da es viele immernoch nicht Geschafft haben von windows 7 sp1 die hinweisbar für Windows 10 zu bekommen gibts eine Lösung es fehlt ein update das haben nicht alle bekommen.. : Oder für die dies ohne lesen haben wollen Das update fehlt euch dann pc aus machen an machen fertig...  Link: http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._d6308e28c41fcbd15695343d83709ed1c4bf5812.msu

Original beitrag von Seite 2 Verlinkung: 





Aradisa schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch einen Tipp.
> Deinstallier das Update kb3035583 Edit: Ist nciht notwendig viele hatten es noch gar nicht mal drauf)
> starte den PC neu
> und lade dir dann das eigenständige Windows Update kb3035583 von Microsoft nochmal runter.Link steht am Ende
> ...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7)*

Bei mir wird die Installation mit dem Fehlercode 800B0100 abgebrochen. Bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden...


----------



## Performance-Gaming (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7)*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die Installation mit dem Fehlercode 800B0100 abgebrochen. Bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden...



Du hast wirklich  Win 7? kenne jemanden bei dem Würd das nur abgebrochen mit deinem fehlercode der hatte win 8 und das Update ist ja nicht für Win 8...

Hab mit anderen schon Geschrieben bei denen hats geklappt mhm etwas merkwürdig


----------



## Aradisa (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7)*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die Installation mit dem Fehlercode 800B0100 abgebrochen. Bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden...



Zu diesem Fehler gibt es einiges im Netz, z.b. hier bei Microsoft. Link


----------



## Dr. med iziner (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*

Die habe ich auch gefunden. Aber bisher hat nichts geholfen. BS ist Win7 x64 Pro.


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*

Hat sich erledigt, der link weiter oben hat geholfen


----------



## outsider1812 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*

Habe Win7 64bit und nen PC mit stinknormaler, ca. 5 Jahre alter Hardware-Ausstattung.

Bei mir auf dem PC kommt das Icon für den Win10-Download auch nicht.

Habe deshalb das KB3035583-Update manuell gelöscht, PC neu gestartet, dann das Update von Microsoft installiert (wie oben beschrieben) und wieder neu gestartet.
Es kommt trotzdem kein Icon.

Muss folgendes dazu sagen: 
Neben meinem Desktop-PC, auf dem ich die Win7-OEM-Version (damals über nen Online-Shop gekauft, nie Probleme gehabt) installiert habe, habe ich dieselbe Version auch noch auf meinen Zweit-Rechner (einen Laptop den ich nur sporadisch nutze) aufgespielt. Läuft seitdem alles ohne Probleme, auch die Updates etc. 
Soweit mir bekannt, ist dies gem. den MS-Bestimmungen auch absolut zulässig.

Auf dem Laptop habe ich bereits das Win10-Icon und könnte dort Win10 reservieren.

Irgendwer nen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## nikon87 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*



outsider1812 schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, ist dies gem. den MS-Bestimmungen auch absolut zulässig.


Ist es eben nicht. Die Lizenz gilt für ein Gerät und nicht für mehrere. Und genau da liegt wohl jetzt dein Problem würde ich sagen. Wie man das jetzt löst ist natürlich eine andere Frage...


----------



## outsider1812 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das zusätzliche Installieren und Nutzen von Windows- und auch Office-Versionen auf sog. "Zweitrechnern" (also PC´s, die man quasi  im Nebenbetrieb und nur sporadisch sowie privat nutzt - so wie ich meinen Laptop) erlaubt.

Habe Win7, Office etc. auch zuhause als Originale im DVD-Schuber mit allem "Original-Pipapo" rumliegen. Nix gebrannt oder sonstwie. Regulär gekauft mit diesen glänzenden "Schutzsiegeln" (oder was auch immer das ist...) etc.

Na gut, mal sehen, was die Zukunft noch so für Lösungsmöglichkeiten bringt...

Trotzdem danke für die Infos!


----------



## yonaz (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Hinweisbar nicht erschienen/Kein Update :KB 3035583 Lösungs Thread (Win 7) (Funktioniert bei vielen aber nicht bei allen!)*

Bei mir kommt die Meldung leider auch nicht. Manuelle Installation hat auch nichts gebracht.

Meine Windows 7 Lizenzen kommen von Microsoft Dreamspark. Bei meinem Desktop PC habe ich Windows von DVD installiert und mit einem Schlüssel für die englische Version aktiviert, da ich die Lizenz für die deutsche Version auf meinem Laptop nutze. Dort erscheint auch das Icon.
Kann es an der "englischen" Lizenz liegen? Ich konnte mein Windows damit ja einwandfrei aktivieren.


----------

